# Amazing Gracie is getting her surgery on Monday



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Keep Gracie in your prayers,she'd getting her surgery on Monday, we raised just under $1100.. She will have right leg amputated and left leg will be fixed with pins.. She has done well getting around on 3 legs, as when we found her ,her injuries were at least a week old..

Cute little Jack the maltese mix got adopted! I love that little guy..

https://www.facebook.com/Ohiohenryhumane/photos/a.481071038707071.1073741829.479102582237250/542630429217798/?type=1&theater


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great news. Hoping all goes well. She's a beautiful girl. :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck little one. It is great that you were able to raise $600 for her surgery.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

She deserves a new start in life. So glad she will have her surgery, I'll remember to pray for her, make sure and update


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We raised $600 on line and the rest in donations from walk ins..


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Sure glad you got the money. I was glad to help even just a little. Have a good life little one.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa says to tell Gracie that before long she won't realize she only has three legs. "Tripawds rock!" :rockon:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Tessa says to tell Gracie that before long she won't realize she only has three legs. "Tripawds rock!" :rockon:


I will tell her...she's an awesome puppy!:thumbsup:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Wishing little Gracie the best of luck and prayers will be with her!!


----------

